# Per eigenem Java SE Prog einloggen auf Webseite



## moloch (1. Feb 2010)

Hallo Leute,
verusche mich mit einem eigenen Tool auf einer Webseite einzuloggen. Klappt aber irgendwie noch nicht. kann mir jemand evtl einen tip geben was noch falsch sein könnte? hier mein Quellcode

[Java]


		URL to = new URL(url);
		HttpURLConnection con = null;
		con = (HttpURLConnection)to.openConnection();
		con.setDoInput(true);
		con.setDoOutput(true);
		con.setUseCaches(false);
		con.setAllowUserInteraction(false);

		DataOutputStream printout = new DataOutputStream (con.getOutputStream ());
		printout.writeBytes("benutzername="+uname);
		printout.writeBytes("passw="+pass);
		printout.flush ();
		printout.close ();



[/Java]


----------



## ARadauer (1. Feb 2010)

das kommt drauf an, wie du dich einloggen sollst?
über http direkt so wie wenn die seite htaccess geschütz ist oder über ein formular?

über ein Formular ... da würd ich mir httpclient von apache commons ansehen...


----------



## moloch (1. Feb 2010)

es ist einfach über http. ganz normaler login bei einer community. und ich wollte das über eine desktopanwendung realisieren. 
ich lass mir halt die antwort zurückgeben und öffne diese dann in einem browser als test. leider bin ich dann aber nicht eingeloggt.


----------



## ARadauer (1. Feb 2010)

nochmal... was willst du dann im broswer öffnen?
du kannst dich nicht mit java einloggen und dann bist du im ie eingeloggt.

Du kannst dich ja auch nicht in FF einloggen und bist dann im IE drinne.. andere Sessions..  andere Cookies..

oder willst du den Text den du vom Server erhalten hast speichern und dann öffnen? Das wird nicht gut aussehen bzw nicht klappen..

und nochmal zum login.. ein normaler login über http ist sowas http://www.radauer.com/mysqladmin/ 
ein login bei einer Communty funktioniert nicht so... zeig mir mal die Url deiner Homepage


----------



## moloch (1. Feb 2010)

also ich will das z.b. für myspace.com versuchen.
tut mir leid, bin noch etwas neu im stoff. bitte geduld mit mir.
danke aber schon mal für die hilfe


----------



## Tharsonius (1. Feb 2010)

Ich frage mich immer wieso man sowas machen will?
Irgendwie denke ich da immer sofort an ein Skript was irgendwelche Foren mit Spam zumüllen soll...


----------



## moloch (2. Feb 2010)

also hier gehts nicht um spam!!! einfach seine eigenen leute mit informationen füttern. 
gibt es jemand der helfen kann oder nicht?


----------



## Firestorm87 (2. Feb 2010)

ARadauer hat gesagt.:


> da würd ich mir *httpclient von apache commons* ansehen...


Davon abgesehen, dass Ich die Idee für fragwürdig halte, ist die Lib dafür genau das was du suchst...


----------



## ARadauer (2. Feb 2010)

bietet myspace keine api?
Für Facebook oder Twitter gibt es auf jeden Fall super Apis. Nachricht auf FB aus Java posten wird da zum Zweizeiler...



> gibt es jemand der helfen kann oder nicht?


ja wo ist jetzt das Problem?
Source von myspace schon angesehen?
Wie heißen die Felder für user und passwort?
Post request schon hin gesendet mit HTTPClient? 
Was kommt zurück?

Die Wikipedia Seite über HTTP schon gelesen? MAch das mal dann kommst du dir ganz schnell drauf, dass

```
DataOutputStream printout = new DataOutputStream (con.getOutputStream ());
printout.writeBytes("benutzername="+uname);
printout.writeBytes("passw="+pass);
```
nicht dem HTTP Protokoll entspricht.

Liefert MySpace eine Fehlermeldung? Dann schau dirmit wireshark mal an was dein Broswer und dein Programm für Requests erzeugen...


----------



## moloch (3. Feb 2010)

guten morgen,
also an die api von myspace komme ich irgendwie nicht ran. man muss sich da als developer registrieren und da scheint ein bug zu sein der das verhindert derzeit.

das mit sharkwire habe ich schon versucht, leider ist die konfiguration irgendwie mist. denn wenn ich angebe dass er mir nur http sachen anzeigen soll, zeigt er gar nichts. ansonsten halt alles und dann finde ich nichts. 

also wenn jemand die api von myspace hat...


----------



## moloch (3. Feb 2010)

also hab jetzt wireshark zum laufen bekommen. ich hätte jetzt erwartet dass ich irgendwo was finde wo mein benutzername und passwort drin steht? finde ich aber nicht. bitte helft mir.


----------



## ARadauer (3. Feb 2010)

Wie heißen die Formularfelder in denen Du Username und Passwort bei myspace einträgst?
Sollte im Seitenquelltext stehen... du weißt schon.. rechte Maustaste -> Quelltext anzeigen



> da scheint ein bug zu sein der das verhindert derzeit.


welchen browser benutzt du. Schon mal mit FF probiert?

Also das mit Wireshark kann ich mir nicht vorstellen:
Starten -> bei MySpace einloggen -> stoppen.. jetzt ene richtige zeile finden ( ja das können jetzt schon ein paar Hundert sein) -> rechte Maustatse -> Follow TCP stream...
 ok jetzt siehst du deinen Request, denn kannst du mit deinem aus dem Java Programm verlgeichen. wobei da sind wir ja noch gar nicht, du weist ja nicht wie dei Felder heißen ;-)


----------



## moloch (3. Feb 2010)

also die felder heissen:

für username:
"ctl00$ctl00$cpMain$cpMain$LoginBox$Email_Textbox="

für passw:
"ctl00$ctl00$cpMain$cpMain$LoginBox$Password_Textbox="


ja ich benutze browser FF.
Follow TCP stream... was ist das?

kann man sich nicht mit der suchfunktion helfen oder dem filter von wireshark. das probiere ich nämlich die ganze zeit


----------



## moloch (3. Feb 2010)

also ich probier hier munter rum, danke für deine tips. jedoch brauch ich noch deine hilfe beim suchen. wie soll ich die richtige zeile finden???

also ich habe das jetzt mal mit einer anderen seite versucht und wireshark. da finde ich ein post anhand des usernamens. 
als würde myspace da was anders machen, denn da finde ich nur die antwort in wireshark. also ich brauch wirklich eure hilfe...


----------



## Firestorm87 (3. Feb 2010)

> also ich probier hier munter rum, danke für deine tips. jedoch brauch ich noch deine hilfe beim suchen. wie soll ich die richtige zeile finden???


Zeile wofür?
Post-Befehle interessieren keine Zeilen ?!


----------



## moloch (3. Feb 2010)

also ich möchte sehen wie der post aussieht der mich einloggt bei myspace um es nachbauen zu können.


----------



## moloch (8. Feb 2010)

ok liegt es an mir? bin ich zu doof für wireshark so dass ihr kein bock mehr habt zu helfen oder woran liegt es dass nicht mehr geantwortet wird?


----------



## ARadauer (8. Feb 2010)

wie sieht den dein code bis jetzt aus?



> für username:
> "ctl00$ctl00$cpMain$cpMain$LoginBox$Email_Textbox="


echt? sieht seltsam aus... aber kann natürlich sein..



> oder woran liegt es dass nicht mehr geantwortet wird?


hauptsächlich daran, dass ich hier in der Firma nicht auf myspace kann und ich zu hause keinen Bock habe mich mit dem Thema zu beschäftigen ;-)


btw.. wie willst du den result überhaupt verarbeiten... ich denke, das myspace sehr viel auf ajax aufsetzt...



> also ich möchte sehen wie der post aussieht der mich einloggt bei myspace um es nachbauen zu können


 eigentlich muss du nix nachbauen... das macht der httpclient für dich...


----------



## ARadauer (8. Feb 2010)

aber generell... das was du versuchst wirst du nicht schaffen.. wo du ansetzen musst ist die api von myspace...


> guten morgen,
> also an die api von myspace komme ich irgendwie nicht ran. man muss sich da als developer registrieren und da scheint ein bug zu sein der das verhindert derzeit.


und das meinst du doch nicht ernst, oder? versuchs mit neuem ie, ff, chrome, opera... dann kann doch nicht sein...


----------



## moloch (8. Feb 2010)

hi, ja verstehe ich natürlich mit arbeit etc...
also die api von myspace bietet nur methoden zum lesen an. wird an der einen oder anderen stelle hilfreich sein bestimmt.
aber für einen login gibt es nichts, also habe nichts gefunden.

zu wireshark. ich dachte der sinn sei jetzt mit dem tool rauszufinden was alles für cookies mitgeschickt werden, damit ich weiss was ich auch brauche wenn ich den login machen will. so und das finde ich bei wireshark nicht. so meinte ich das. ich dachte man sieht in wireshark alles. aber was passiert wenn ich mich bei myspace einlogge seh ich da nicht.


----------

